# Boost



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

Where does everyone hook up their boost Guage where's best place to get the boost signal from 2014 diesel cruze


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Anywhere on the intake side of the system, after the turbo.


----------

